# SCS Anchor Removal of Occipital/Temporal Hardware



## MTrujillo (Jul 11, 2011)

I am looking for a CPT code for removal of spinal cord stimulator anchor hardware of the occipital & temporal areas. Removal procedure was done at an ASC. Stimulator was implanted several years ago and the anchors were never removed.  The patient started having pain around the anchors and wanted them taken out.  I appreciate any advice given.  Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 11, 2011)

64585 Revision or removal of peripheral neurostimulator electrodes
64595 Revision or removal or peripheral or gastric neruostimulator pulse generator or receivier

Since it sounds like the leads and internal pulse generator have already been removed but the anchors were not the above codes typically used for removal of these type of devices would not be applicable. This would leave you with an unlisted code for removal of anchors.


----------

